# Regen tech question



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So when do we go into regen mode mi e kicked on at 19grams and shut down at 4 to 5 grams 



Wasent there a tsb to do a recal to get the grams lower to 1 any one have it


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

all the guys with scangauges say it only goes down to 3 iirc then goes up again


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have scan gauge, most of the time mine regens at 22 and then when complete goes to 3 grams


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ah ok. I thought I read sone where about a recal for the Regens


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

No tech doc or recall has ever been issued for this that I have seen.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres been a recall for ~5 mos in canada for a sensor and retune, got the OG letter saying we'll let ya know when we get the parts

still waiting


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have scan gauge, most of the time mine regens at 22 and then when complete goes to 3 grams



X2 , I go to about 22-23 and then it regens down to 3-4 or so. BTW, Chevrolet corporate and dealer was blaming my very frequent regens on SC 2 which I find ridiculous. I asked how that explains the cel too and they couldn't figure that one out. 


CruzeDan said:


> No tech doc or recall has ever been issued for this that I have seen.


There's no TSB for frequent regens or amount of soot mass . Been around this block three times with my car recently. 


boraz said:


> theres been a recall for ~5 mos in canada for a sensor and retune, got the OG letter saying we'll let ya know when we get the parts
> 
> still waiting


i got the retune at dealer. For me, it caused more frequent regens. But, here in US no TSB/recall for Regens or sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine initiates a regen at 19 grams and stops at 3. A couple times it has gone all the way to zero though, but I have no idea why. I posted a video of that a while back. I think I called the thread "strange regen event" or something like that.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ok cool thanks for the information


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> Mine initiates a regen at 19 grams and stops at 3. A couple times it has gone all the way to zero though, but I have no idea why. I posted a video of that a while back. I think I called the thread "strange regen event" or something like that.



When I get mine back from dealer, it'll regen down to 0 for about three regens and then it'll only go down to three after that. Current regens are going down to four and starting at 22-23 with the MAP dropping below 14 before regen starts. Unless you're watching your DIC fuel mileage or can hear the tell tale lower rumble, there's no way to tell you're having a regen. As you personally know, the SC2 is the only way to tell.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The Canadian recall is incoming here in the United States, but the parts are not available yet, and notices have not been sent yet. I don't think it really relates to regens though. I also do not know why people think this is an issue. The car monitors all of these variables, and will perform the regens as it feels necessary. I would just drive the car and not worry about it unless you are experiencing issues.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> The Canadian recall is incoming here in the United States, but the parts are not available yet, and notices have not been sent yet. I don't think it really relates to regens though. I also do not know why people think this is an issue. The car monitors all of these variables, and will perform the regens as it feels necessary. I would just drive the car and not worry about it unless you are experiencing issues.


the problem is the lack of warning

numerous posts of everything is fine, then boom, KEEP DRIVING TO REGEN, and seconds later, LIMP MODE....its not sposed to be that way.

because of that, theres value in knowing how close to regen starting or finishing you are, you can plan around it, but nope its, "hay guess what?"


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

That's not quite true. If you hook Chinese NAV system, it has CANBUS controller that somehow senses regen is going on and starts alternating display between what's your current app and car's info screen. It has already been doing that till the time I removed DPF. Don't know exactly how and why but it does it. I belive that while regen is going on CANBUS is somehow put into "special" mode and that's what it did detect.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Kalpazan said:


> That's not quite true. If you hook Chinese NAV system, it has CANBUS controller that somehow senses regen is going on and starts alternating display between what's your current app and car's info screen. It has already been doing that till the time I removed DPF. Don't know exactly how and why but it does it. I belive that while regen is going on CANBUS is somehow put into "special" mode and that's what it did detect.


youre not driving the same car, at all.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> the problem is the lack of warning
> 
> numerous posts of everything is fine, then boom, KEEP DRIVING TO REGEN, and seconds later, LIMP MODE....its not sposed to be that way.
> 
> because of that, theres value in knowing how close to regen starting or finishing you are, you can plan around it, but nope its, "hay guess what?"


I can vouch for this. It happened to me twice before I figured out exactly what causes it. (Shutting the car off just before a regen gets fully up to temp.)


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> I can vouch for this. It happened to me twice before I figured out exactly what causes it. (Shutting the car off just before a regen gets fully up to temp.)


I had a Limp mode event driving down the road at very slow speed, the limit was 30 kph and it started a regen a message popped up to keep driving, I hit a light going to the main road as soon as I stopped Limp mode popped up.
My wife had been driving it before I was for a month or so she never let the regen finish then everything else happened. 
I seriously could not believe, A) it started a regen at such a slow speed, B) It went into limp mode from stopping at a light.
Completely ridiculous.
I have been the everyday driver since and have had no regen problems.
This car is seriously not for newbs.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> I had a Limp mode event driving down the road at very slow speed, the limit was 30 kph and it started a regen a message popped up to keep driving, I hit a light going to the main road as soon as I stopped Limp mode popped up.
> My wife had been driving it before I was for a month or so she never let the regen finish then everything else happened.
> I seriously could not believe, A) it started a regen at such a slow speed, B) It went into limp mode from stopping at a light.
> Completely ridiculous.
> ...


it SHOULD be as advertised and do everything behind the scenes w/o drivers care UNTIL it tells you that something is up and you have a chance to adjust

BECAUSE it sometimes doesnt do that, its totally handy to be able to monitor pre/during/post....

all that said...ive yet to even see any emissions msgs, or notice when its regen-ing

ive got the wifi dongle and smartphone app(s) and the times ive actually thought something was goin on, nope exhaust temps and such at normal

so, mine has worked as it should (no input/actions from driver) for 35mos, thumbs up, but im aware i could be surprised.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine started to regen today and I wasn't paying close attention and shut the car off. Came back out in 30 min, and it started fine and drove out the regen on way home, I was a bit nervous. This limp mode regen thing I hope they address this issue on gen 2 CTD. Hopefully engineers designing the car read some on the forums.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Happened to me on a family trip. Check engine engine light. Stop at the next rest stop guess what limp mode. Driving home 200 miles in limp mode should never happen. We have a dam spot on the dash for a Regen Light but the smart asses disable the light


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Mine started to regen today and I wasn't paying close attention and shut the car off. Came back out in 30 min, and it started fine and drove out the regen on way home, I was a bit nervous. This limp mode regen thing I hope they address this issue on gen 2 CTD. Hopefully engineers designing the car read some on the forums.


Sounds like you shut it off after the regen was officially underway (i.e. RGN=1 on scangauge). In that case, you are always safe to shut it off.



mr overkill said:


> Happened to me on a family trip. Check engine engine light. Stop at the next rest stop guess what limp mode. Driving home 200 miles in limp mode should never happen. We have a dam spot on the dash for a Regen Light but the smart asses disable the light


Wow, I wonder how high your soot grams were at the end of the 200 mile trip. Did you have a manual regen right after the trip?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Regen was not officially underway according to scangauge, regen was 0 but soot went from 22 to 21 and the map was dropping to like 12. I find the scan gauge doesn't reflect 1 until it is well underway. I was right across from my Chevy dealer so I was prepared to limp over there.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> I can vouch for this. It happened to me twice before I figured out exactly what causes it. (Shutting the car off just before a regen gets fully up to temp.)



This is accurate. ^^^^ if I am cruising at 30 MPH or less, the Scan Gauge will alternate between regen and not until I go a lil faster to get temps up. 

The worst time to turn the car off is in *pre-regen where MAP drops below 14 into the 11-13 range* while driving at any speed, but before it actually goes into regen mode. Turning it off in pre-regen really jazzes it up. *Turning off during regen, not so bad.* It'll just start regenning once it gets up to temperature. I've interrupted regular regen ( not pre-regen) many times with no issues. 

interestingly, my brother in law who has a CDL and is truck driver states that they often interrupt regen in trucks and it never goes into limp mode on those. It just starts right back where it started. Plus , they get a light stating time for regen and you can manually start it too. Why can't we do that?? The parameters are such that it will never allow soot mass above a certain level anyway, so why not nip it in bud and regen when you know you'll keep on driving?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I've never had an issue, and I do not pay any attention as to what the car is doing regarding regens. I've shut it off during one many times.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Regen was not officially underway according to scangauge, regen was 0 but soot went from 22 to 21 and the map was dropping to like 12. I find the scan gauge doesn't reflect 1 until it is well underway. I was right across from my Chevy dealer so I was prepared to limp over there.


Ah, there's a nuance there. If it goes back to 0 after it was on 1 - you are still safe to shut off. it's still hot enough. 



DslGate said:


> This is accurate. ^^^^ if I am cruising at 30 MPH or less, the Scan Gauge will alternate between regen and not until I go a lil faster to get temps up.
> 
> The worst time to turn the car off is in *pre-regen where MAP drops below 14 into the 11-13 range* while driving at any speed, but before it actually goes into regen mode. Turning it off in pre-regen really jazzes it up. *Turning off during regen, not so bad.* It'll just start regenning once it gets up to temperature. I've interrupted regular regen ( not pre-regen) many times with no issues.
> 
> interestingly, my brother in law who has a CDL and is truck driver states that they often interrupt regen in trucks and it never goes into limp mode on those. It just starts right back where it started. Plus , they get a light stating time for regen and you can manually start it too. Why can't we do that?? The parameters are such that it will never allow soot mass above a certain level anyway, so why not nip it in bud and regen when you know you'll keep on driving?


Same comment I made to Indydiesel, but also want to add that Ford is offering it as an option on the Transit. Maybe Chevy will offer it as an option on the next Cruze.

From the Ford website:

"*Manual Regen Initiation*

*$250*


Add
Manual Regen Initiation is available for all Transit models with a Diesel engine."


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

When my 15 Diesel had about 3,000 miles I got the message "not to shut off the car". I drove about 15 minutes on the interstate and the message was gone. Never had any CEL's and the diesel has been prefect since, approaching 26,000 miles. 

Recently purchased a ScanGauge II. Neat little tool that provides a lot of information. There have been times when I shut the car off during a regen (RGN=1) and the regen resumed on restart after a short stop. Other times I shut of the car during a regen and next regen started when the STM got back to 22. Not sure what the parameters for resume regen vs not are, but I don't really need know. All I know is that if the DIC tells me not to shut down, I won't. I feel they engineered the car well and I'll let the car work for me. The ScanGuage provides neat info like the EG1 reaches 1200 degree during regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mkohan said:


> I got the message "not to shut off the car". .


I wish mine had done that!


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

I know everyone likes to use the MAP but i have found the exhaust gas temp 1 to be the most reliable for me. If the EGT 1 is above 1000 before shutdown you are in a regen. Wait for it to go back down to a stable level (i.e. the egt sensor is no longer fluctuating or is below 700) and shutdown the vehicle.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> I've never had an issue, and I do not pay any attention as to what the car is doing regarding regens. I've shut it off during one many times.



How do you know you've interrupted a pre-regen if you don't have a SC2???


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

operator said:


> I know everyone likes to use the MAP but i have found the exhaust gas temp 1 to be the most reliable for me. If the EGT 1 is above 1000 before shutdown you are in a regen. Wait for it to go back down to a stable level (i.e. the egt sensor is no longer fluctuating or is below 700) and shutdown the vehicle.


EGT does not give you pre-regen which @diesel and I argue is more important than interrupting a regular regen. The EGT will not rise quickly enough to alert you of pre-regen whereas the MAP drops immediately at pre-regen to below 14.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> EGT does not give you pre-regen which @*diesel* and I argue is more important than interrupting a regular regen. The EGT will not rise quickly enough to alert you of pre-regen whereas the MAP drops immediately at pre-regen to below 14.


^^^ What he said. 

Shutting down during a regen has never caused me any issues. It was only when I shut down before the regen was hot enough to get underway that I had an issue. So far, I've been regen-issue free for the last 50K miles (I'm at 181K miles now)


----------

